# trying to decide



## wobbles (May 19, 2010)

i about to buy a new 4 wheeler and i've always rode my friends, but i know im not gettin a pol sportsman u can hang it up. I like the grizzly 700, but i've been lookin alot at the BF 750 and i know its faster but i heard the grizzly is better on trail. like i said i like both rides but i would like to hear from yall and what yall think


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

The Grizz does not even compare to the power of the Brute.
Although the Grizz is a very nice machine.Has good power and a really comfy ride.
The Brute is full of power.It has it's issues,like all of them do.But honestly,IMO you get more bang for your buck with the Brute, when you compare the two machines.
I have never owned a Grizzly,but I do own a 700 Rhino.Which is pretty much a Grizzly with 2 seats,LOL!!!Yamaha makes quality product.They are built to perform good,and ride like a Cadillac.And they do.If you are looking for alot of power,go Kawi.If you want a nice built,good riding trail machine,get a Grizz.Myself,I wouldn't own anything but my Brute.I bought my first one in '05.Now I have my '08.If anything ever happens to my '08....I'll be getting another Brute.


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

What I think is you should hop on an Outy and take it for a spin. It has more power than the other two, is more comfortable than the other two and handles very well for a big ute. It can also be bought brand new for what you are typicaly going to pay for the other two. If you buy them right, they don't cost nearly as much as people seem to think. Yesterday, I saw a brand new 650 for $5400. Even with shipping that is under $6000. The 800's are not much more. I say take them all for a spin and see what you like the best. Whichever one gives you that warm and fuzzy feeling is the one to take home with you.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

All of them would give me a warm & fuzzy feeling. Lol


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

The can am outty will have more power and ride better than the other two. But if your set on either a griz or brute, the griz will be a lot more water friendly and have a better locker. Don't get me wrong the brute is a good bike and good bang for your buck power house, but on average just not as reliable as others out there.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

There is a sweet deal on a Zuk 750 on HL right now in the for sale section. Buy it and have a ball.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Iv had a bunch of different bikes this is how I looked at it yeah. the can am has the power but brakes and will cost more to fix than the brute but the can am is a nice bike


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

It is all personal opinion. I, personally would not have a caned ham. I wouldn't trade my brute for anything out there right now. I agree the caned ham has power, but when they break catey bar the door, pull out your wallet and get ready for a good rapeing. I don't know much about the grizzley other than they don't have the power.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I really enjoy my brute, the 08 makes my 3rd one...I had a 06 & 07 650 SRA before I got the beast I have now. Mechanically, I havnt had any probs out of any of the 3, electrically...yes there have been some issues but all were inexpensive fix and just were aggrevating as heck. As far as trail riding, this weekend I met up with several mimb members and rode...we had brutes of all sizes, a couple of grizz's, a rhino, and a popo racing quad and we all did a ton of trail riding. Even with the 6 in Catvos my brute trails very nicely.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Here's the listing I was telling you about. Pretty sweet deal.

http://forum.highlifter.com/2008-Ki...s-Gorilla-Axles-REDUCED-to-5000-m4221830.aspx


----------

